# Button next to light switch



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Just curious, but what is the button next to the light switch with the funny symbol on it, the one beside the rear fog light switch? Is this something to do with the LED headlights?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

The button with the rain cloud on it? That'd be your all-weather lights. Page 41 of your manual. Essentially, lights adjust to avoid dazzling you from their own reflection off wet roads.


----------

